# Any truth to this shark pic from Kitty Hawk?



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I just came across this picture a couple days ago on a local OBX page. Any truth to it? Looks to me like a nice size black tip but I cant really tell if its photoshopped or not


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

pic not showing for me.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I know two or three days ago someone submitted it to a local News and it was reported as having been in the surf earlier that day. Looked like a blacktip. Can not see your pic so I am guessing it is the same one.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=shar...=204&start=9&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:9,i:122


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

ive heard people say photoshopped...but in the past I have seen 6-8fters rollin in the surf in SENC...so wouldnt surprise at all, them thing are every where, especially when big head mullet are running or spots


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Had em in the suds yesterday should have been throwing poppers but was tarpon fishing with bait, a friend and myself had seven in short order with a few more pulled hooks. Doesn't look like a blacktip, dorsal way to big and no white down around the belly


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

A Shark in the ocean? My Ocean??? I'll catch this bird for ya! But it ain't gonna be easy! $3000.00 dollars ya say, Well I value my life a lot more than that Chief! I'll find "eem" for three but I'll catch "eem" and kill eem for ten!
now do ya wanna ante up or play it cheep and be on wellfare the whole season?
P.S. mahimarauder can "stick" him for another grand!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It is a baby don't choot'em


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Choot'em Jacob


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> A Shark in the ocean? My Ocean??? I'll catch this bird for ya! But it ain't gonna be easy! $3000.00 dollars ya say, Well I value my life a lot more than that Chief! I'll find "eem" for three but I'll catch "eem" and kill eem for ten!
> now do ya wanna ante up or play it cheep and be on wellfare the whole season?
> P.S. mahimarauder can "stick" him for another grand!


hey i thought quint "dont need no help,i'll keel 'im myself".whats the matter dave?are ya getting bored of the 3 footers eating the baits?ayy! swabbie,october be here soon,and with 'er the bigguns!!!


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like a bottle nose dolphin to me. Curved fin and all.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey I took these last summer off the Kure Beach Pier.... not sure the size or type but he was in about 4-5 feet of water, just past the breakers... There were 1000's of sting rays too.






























I circled the stingray schools in red, look how close they got to the swimmers.... the swimmers got frightened!


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

As you can see in the next to last photo the parents are picking up the kids and running towards the shore....


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

jb1edlover said:


> Hey I took these last summer off the Kure Beach Pier.... not sure the size or type but he was in about 4-5 feet of water, just past the breakers... There were 1000's of sting rays too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cow nose rays


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Kbspot chaser is right, cow nose rays, got some sittin in the freezer for bait right now. And thats definately a dolphin, i saw the picture the other day on sos


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> Kbspot chaser is right, cow nose rays, got some sittin in the freezer for bait right now. And thats definately a dolphin, i saw the picture the other day on sos


Sorry thats a shark.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't have the best camera but it's definatly a shark... we watched him for about 20 minutes circling that area. I'm also sure this is the first time I've posted this picture, and I definately took it! Not that I care if 1000 people show it but I took it!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am pretty sure KingFisher is referring to the pick in the link from the OP. And I would agree. That's flipper.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

I vote not flipper.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Well considering the tail is vertical and not horizontal like a dolphin, my vote is shark.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes i was refering to the link. The pic is definately a shark.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!! Do you mean that there are SHARKS in the water? I won't go near the water until some one gets rid of that shark!


----------

